
Functional CSS – The Good, the Bad, and Some Protips for React.js Users - chibicode
https://github.com/chibicode/react-functional-css-protips
======
levbrie
I expected to hate this but I love it already. I'm not on the all-functional
all-the-time bandwagon. I go functional when it suits what I'm building. But
working with CSS is broken for many of the reasons that chibicode outlines -
semantic css encourages specializes classes that end up duplicating lots of
css properties. The functional CSS proposed here obviously isn't a complete
solution - although it may be the case that "If you use functional CSS, when
you add something new to a page, you'll rarely write any new CSS", you have to
pay for it in all of the classes that you write. I've seen really well-
structured SASS files that end up keeping duplication and class names to a
minimum, but it's hard to do. I'm anxious to try this for myself and see how
the tradeoffs play out in a real codebase.

~~~
chibicode
Thanks :)

